# Funny Story!



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I had a thread a little while ago about hatching chicks, and how we had not had a good hatch. Well I cleaned out the incubator today and threw all of the eggs away. I was very careful with the eggs, they were on a bed of paper towels and I was gentle when putting them in the garbage can out in the garage. My dad and sister were walking in the garage and they heard peeping. They cut open the garbage bag and the eggs that I had thrown away were peeping! They put the eggs back in the incubator and they have started hatching! Already 6 of the 15 have hatched. The amazing thing about this is the eggs had been in the incubator 31 days! :shocked:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Lucky chickies!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:leap: :shocked: Why were you careful with the eggs? Just habit? I am SO glad you were! Be sure to post pics when they've hatched!


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I was careful with the eggs because, in the last batch we had a rotten egg and it exploded everywhere  So this time I wanted to be more careful and try not to explode the eggs!


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

Isn't that wild!!! Lucky chicks.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I hear ya with treating eggs like they are bombs, they really can be! Lucky little chicks!

There is a test called the float test to check for life in eggs. Like if they are past due and you want to check. You cannot do this with an egg that has already pipped (but at least you know a pipped egg is alive if you tap on it and you get a peep back!). But anyway, float the eggs in water, preferably close to incubator temperature water. Eggs that are still alive will visibly wiggle in the water ever so lightly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Someone recommended that we do the float test, and we did. The eggs were not moving, at all. We waited a few more days and did it again, no movement! :GAAH: Someone also said that putting them in the water helps loosen the shell and help them to get out.


----------

